

Which Types of Businesses Will Be Affected by Net Neutrality (And How) - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/information-technology/which-types-businesses-will-be-affected-net-neutrality-and-h/

======
adelevie
What's completely missing in the "consumers" section is any discussion on the
positive network externalities that come with a a highly interconnected
network.

Without net neutrality, Comcast could simply throttle speeds to sites that
compete with their own business interests (Hulu and Netflix come to mind). So
sure, Comcast could make more money, and yes they could reinvest it to build
out the network so we can all have 1gbps connections for $11/mo. But how good
is that connection if the CEO of Comcast gets to decide which web sites we can
use? If that's what consumers want, I could just set up a 1gbit connection to
my next door neighbor's house and get roughly the same utility.

